
Rapid wireframe sketching in Google Docs - duck
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/05/rapid-wireframe-sketching-in-google.html
======
bdickason
I like the idea, but I'm hoping that the web based version of Balsamiq Mockups
accomplishes this exactly.

The interface is so simple and they're a great company, so I'd much rather see
them become the 'wireframe sketch' standard than a google docs template!

~~~
brianmwang
So far, gomockingbird seems to be accomplishing this, but I feel they're
missing a few of the template items that I enjoy so much in Balsamiq.

~~~
kcbanner
The one feature that would make gomockingbird way more useful to me is sharing
editable versions of documents.

~~~
saikat
We're working on a couple of features right now - collaboration is currently
on my plate. You can check out what we're working on at
forums.gomockingbird.com . I also made a couple of tech blog posts about the
stuff I'm learning while implementing real-time collaboration at the tech blog
(techblog.gomockingbird.com) if you are interested.

------
wazoox
This is nice, but maybe I'm too old, or whatever, but I absolutely can't wrap
my head around google docs file management. It's incredibly cumbersome and
painful.

------
BonoboBoner
I personally love gomockingbird.com

------
wmeredith
This is a great resource to share and I'm glad you did. I'll be using today in
fact.

